
Ask HN: If it were safe to send JavaScript in email, what would you send? - reilly3000
Suspend any concern about security that comes to mind, there are so many. If you could email javascript, what would you email? What could your app email?<p>I would like to make useful interactive documents, data viz, and such with rich clients, but still decentralized and backwards compatible with any email system.<p>I cringe to think that such a hypothetical system would become a marketer&#x27;s playground, even if other forms of security concerns were addressed.<p>Is this something worth building?
======
stupidgeek314
> If you could email javascript, what would you email?

Malware. Specifically, crypto-mining malware.

